# Fruits



## drManhattan (May 15, 2017)

My kid only eats fruits and no greens, is this normal?


----------



## Mitteez (Jun 26, 2017)

fruits are best for kid health.


----------



## tracybak (Aug 22, 2017)

They can have both fruits and vegetables. Both are essential for their good health. Try to make something that is delicious with vegetables. So that they will gradually adjust with the vegetables too.


----------



## Spaces (Aug 19, 2017)

The fruit is a vitamin-rich food for children. :love

ของเล่น


----------



## corbett (Feb 11, 2018)

*check out*

Suggestions include:
Include vegetables and fruit in a range of ways and with most meals and snacks.
Rather than searching for new recipes, try to increase the variety or amount of vegetables added to your favourite family recipes such as pasta sauces, soups or stir-fries.
nclude vegetables and fruit in snacks too. Try these ideas for snacks:
Corn on the cob
Jacket potato
Pumpkin soup or minestrone
Plain homemade popcorn
Cut-up vegetables with salsa or yoghurt dips
Muffins, pikelets or cakes made with added fruit or vegetables
Frozen fruit or vegetable segments
Skewers of fruit
Stewed fruit
Fruit crumble


----------



## SashaF (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes. I've had a similar thing with my daughter too, but I understand the importance of teaching her to eat vegetables. For us, if she sees us eating them it does encourage her to eat them too. Just don't force the issue and I'm sure in time your baby will get used to eating them.
At the moment, our baby can eat tomatoes, broccoli and courgettes. She's not keen on cucumbers though unless they are mixed in with something else.


----------



## Deepika23 (Mar 16, 2018)

fruits are very effective for children and also us,their are very impotent info for my children, thank you


----------



## emelystark (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello There, When your infant is between 4 and 6 months old, you typically can add pureed baby foods to his diet. Fruit is one of the most nutritious foods, and it adds essential vitamins and minerals to your child's diet. While all fruits contain key nutrients, you shouldn't feed your baby just any variety to begin with.When your baby can hold his head up on his own and can sit up unassisted, he is likely ready to start eating solid foods. Other indications that he's ready include watching food when it passes by him or trying to grab what you're eating. Consult with your baby's pediatrician before offering him any type of solid foods for the first time. Start with fruits that are easily digestible. Applesauce is a nutritious source of vitamin C, which helps your baby absorb iron and supports a healthy immune system. Applesauce also contains fiber, which can help keep your baby from becoming constipated. Mashed bananas provide a healthy dose of potassium for normal muscle and heart functions, and pureed peaches are rich in fiber, vitamin C and vitamin A, a nutrient that promotes healthy eyesight and white blood cell formation. Pureed pears and apricots are additional fruits that your new eater can easily digest.Don't offer your baby highly acidic fruits, such as oranges, grapefruit and strawberries, until she is closer to a year old. Highly acidic foods can cause a painful diaper rash, 
You should also avoid fruits with high pesticide levels. Pesticides have been found in commercially produced baby foods, according to the Environmental Working Group. Pears, peaches, apples and plums can have high levels of pesticides. This doesn't mean your baby can't eat these fruits, however. Serve organic varieties to reduce her exposure to dangerous chemicals. Don't serve your baby dried fruit, whole grapes or large pieces of cut-up fruit. These pose a choking hazard.
not all fruits are good for babies. Anyways Hope i somehow helped you.


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

There's a lot of benefits you can get from fruits like vitamins and fiber.


----------



## Alanwatts (Sep 24, 2018)

Cut-up vegetables with salsa or yoghurt dips.


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

many times parents forget or can't manage to provide baby to drink sufficient water. If you add acidic content with acidic fruits like lemon, grapefruit, orange, they will increase the blood density, better avoid acidic fruits until 1 year.


----------



## Linda Basauri (Feb 25, 2019)

Fruits are full of _*minerals and vitamins*_, but you should try different foods or _*proteins *_to your baby.


----------



## robertosamson (Nov 14, 2020)

This is good for babies' health if they like fruits. Fruits are full of Vitamins. You can make veggies and give them to eat.


----------



## StephanieHarmon (Oct 26, 2017)

Fruits are really good for kids, look for ways to make them eat their veggies without them noticing it


----------



## tarbertsand (Mar 20, 2020)

Continue to introduce (and re-introduce) vegetables, mix veggies into favorite meals.


----------

